# bioshock Infinite Original mit DVD, eingeschweist



## shooot3r (1. April 2013)

Hey  habe hier ein Nagelneues Expemplar Von Bioshock Infinite. Habe es aus  Kulanzgründen von Amazon bei meiner 7970 bekommen. Spiel ist noch  eingeschweist und wie gesagt Nagelneu. Biete es hier für 35 Euro inkl.  versand zum Kauf. Bei fragen einfach melden.

mfg


----------



## Kreon (1. Mai 2013)

Gibt es noch ein Preisupdate?


----------

